# QGIS for Trail Mapping



## dirt pirate (Feb 26, 2009)

Is anyone out there using QGIS for trail mapping? I would like to add a topo layer to a map generated from GPS data, but have yet to figure it out. Any solutions currently being used?


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, do you actually have a topo layer (data) to add, or are you trying to find topo layer data to add? (yes, btw, I use QGIS for trail layout/mapping)


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Pretty simple to add them both in QGIS. Just have to make sure they are in the same projection. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

I used qgis take make a map. I live in NH and downloaded road and elevation data from the university of NH GIS data repository (GRANIT). You can also get data from USGS.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-JzQUFC7G5...C44/1beeCcW-I_4/s1600/Page+Hill+2015+rev2.png


----------



## schoolie (Feb 27, 2007)

Not sure what all you're looking to do, but this site is a great resource for simple map making, gps data viewing, etc.

CalTopo - Backcountry Mapping Evolved

You can import .gpx files, then overlay them on several different types of baselayers, including high-res USGS topo scans.


----------



## dirt pirate (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I used USGS to download the raster files and then layered the GPS tracks over the top. I'll digitize a couple new layers for added detail to finish up. I'll post the results when I finish.


----------



## UncleTrail (Sep 29, 2007)

dirt pirate said:


> Thanks for the help. I used USGS to download the raster files and then layered the GPS tracks over the top. I'll digitize a couple new layers for added detail to finish up. I'll post the results when I finish.


Some raster files (images) have to be georeferenced using a world file which usually sits in the same directory. You should have downloaded it with the raster. If you did not the lines you draw will might up in the middle of nowhere and may not be the correct size.

USGS - Digital Raster Graphics Program Overview

namefoo.jpg image
namefoo.jpw world file

namefoo.tif image
namefoo.tfw world file


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Personally, I prefer using vector layers where possible. Allows me to customize things more. It can be difficult to find a DRG that shows the detail you want without being either pixelated or too small. Vector data is infinitely scalable and that can be a big advantage.

I have used QGIS in the past. Right now I use ArcGIS 10.3. It was just worth it for me to buy a license with what I do.


----------



## UncleTrail (Sep 29, 2007)

Harold said:


> Personally, I prefer using vector layers where possible. Allows me to customize things more. It can be difficult to find a DRG that shows the detail you want without being either pixelated or too small. Vector data is infinitely scalable and that can be a big advantage.
> 
> I have used QGIS in the past. Right now I use ArcGIS 10.3. It was just worth it for me to buy a license with what I do.


Home license for ArcMap is now $100/yr and includes most if not all of the extensions IIRC. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

UncleTrail said:


> Home license for ArcMap is now $100/yr and includes most if not all of the extensions IIRC. :thumbsup:


Commercial use is the kicker for me.  Sometimes I get paid to make maps.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Harold said:


> Commercial use is the kicker for me.  Sometimes I get paid to make maps.


That would make a license worth it. Even when it's a trail I'm getting paid to work on, I don't get paid to make the maps. Besides, I haven't put the time in on QGIS to find it's limitations yet - it's far more powerful than I actually need. I'm sure I could improve my maps by learning a bit more about it, but I'm certainly not to the point of paying for GIS software. It's good to hear someone is doing well enough for it though!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Cotharyus said:


> That would make a license worth it. Even when it's a trail I'm getting paid to work on, I don't get paid to make the maps. Besides, I haven't put the time in on QGIS to find it's limitations yet - it's far more powerful than I actually need. I'm sure I could improve my maps by learning a bit more about it, but I'm certainly not to the point of paying for GIS software. It's good to hear someone is doing well enough for it though!


The map I'm working on right now isn't for a land manager. My client is a business owner who wants a printed map he can sell. The trails are a combination of hiking, biking, and horse trails on properties managed by 5 public land managers, as well as on 2 private properties. One of the private landowners doesn't want her trails shown on the map. She wants contact information listed, however. I'm working with the other private landowner on map data. He's dealing with the GPS data side of things (I'm not getting paid to GPS his trails, I know that much), and he's going to supply me with the data for the map.

The mapping work I'm doing is the digital cartography side of things, and some very basic graphic design work. I'm generally utilizing publicly available data (as well as some data from the local MTB club, and bits that I've personally collected over the years on my own time before I got this contract), although I'm finding that I have to clean a LOT of that public data up for my purposes. I will supply my client with the Adobe files, and he is going to take them to a printer.


----------

